# Transitional Parole Officer



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

They're filling some positions now. Does anyone know much about the job? I know that they max out slightly under 70k and are not group 4, which is a big draw back, but it seems like it could be used as a stepping stone to get into other positions.


----------

